# my new family^^



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hii pretty people!

So here goes some pics of my little ones and my momma cat.
The pics aren't that good but soon i'll take better ones ^^ 
And since they're walking, jumping, grabbing, and playing now i think it'll be some pretty funny pics hahahh.


Now for the pics XD the first one i just have one thing to say...be a new momma is exausting some times hhahhaha,










This is just her doing some funny face to me xD i just love her hahaha









Kisses to everyone.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They are all beautiful and I'm a sure a handful to their biological mom.

Luckily they'll be at an age of weaning soon and she can head to the vet to be spayed.  THen she can get some well deserved peace and quiet!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

She sure will ^^ i'm a little sorry for her when they fight for a particular nipple, and scrach her, She meows like it really hurts,so i always do rounds with the kittens while i play with some She nurses the others so they don't fight. XD that little claws reeeally hurt hhahhhhahahh.

I'll have her spayed as soon as possible and the kittens too when the time comes. I think is around three months right? 
In the meantime nooo outside play for her. I kinda feel like imprisioning her but is for a good cause i guess XD hhahaha.

She was a stray cat, i often saw her in my yard sleeping and i even tried to get closer but She always got away to higher places where i couldn't reach her.
Then one day i was in the yard, and She came close to me purring and following me eeeverywhere even inside the house XD. I even taped our first meeting with my phone haha. 
Then i reallised how big her belly was XD in one month or so she delivered this cutie babies. I've been checking on the Internet how to take care of her 'before and after' the babies were born.

She's the most gentle, clean and polite cat i've ever seen, specially for a stray, i don't know how She ended up in my yard and now chosed me to be her family but i simply love this fact and feel really special ^~^


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How many kittens is that - a handful!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh they are sooo beautiful!!!! Momma too! Are there 7? Yikes, poor momma!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

jennyhk, she's lucky to have chosen you! Clearly when she saw you, she thought aha, there's someone who will let me keep my kittens on her bed!  (I read your other thread about her moving the kittens to your bed - so cute!). 

She looks so sweet, and she's being a great mom.

Wow, that is a LOT of kittens though!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahaha oh the replies made me smile XD. Yeap there's seven little balls of fur hahahaha. Poor momma i can even feel her pain when they fight over a tit, but since she chosed my bedroom to be her nest Hhahha i can help her all the time to deal with the little ones^~^ 

And Spirite that's exactly what i think hahaha i've even said to my hubby that she felt she would be loved and spoiled and finally have a forever home for her and her babies with us. I feel so happy to suddenly have this whole big furry family with me now>u<

Ooh and i have to say she's sooo sweet. Even her meows are sweet, She just purs most of the time, and meows really low or to her kittens. She follows me everywhere or calls me meowing really low till i walk to her only then she walks. If i stop midway to where she's leading me she stops and wait me meowing again hahahaha


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe how easily you've accepted suddenly having 8 furry family members and how willing you've been to just open up your home (and bed) to them! Mama kitty definitely chose the right place.  

So cute to imagine her calling you to follow her, and even cuter that she waits for you and meows if you stop. It's like she thinks you're one of her kittens and she's saying "come on now! we're not there yet!"


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Aahaha yeeap right?! I really love cats but not had one till now XD and I won't give up of this kittens, when they were born my hubby looked at then when i told him "Ohh....we have to arrange peeople to keep them? Really?" and he said "well if it was me i'd keep all of them!" xD that was the Best thing i've heard hahaha.

And she kinda talks with them when she lays down to nurse and plays in the matress with them rolling around and scraching the fabric, and when i pick up some of the kittens to play in the bed and they fall asleep, she jumps in the bed,and look at me, down to the kittens in the nest, then meows to me like "where are the others?not everyone is here?!" if i talk with her something like " they're here, come on sweetheart" she comes my way meowing again in a really 'calm, and low' way i guess it is a "oh ok they're with you so they're ok XD" (it's obviously like put human emotions in a cat but it really looks like when she meows at me xD haahahhahhahhaa) 

Oh and i forgot to say since the first day she's with me, She lickes me sooooooo muuch that if i let her do it till she's tired my arm turns out Red by the scraching of the tongue hhahahha is not painful that's the good thing hhahaha but i end up some days with cat drool all over my arms hahahahahahha i think the mother instinct took over and she thinks i'm one of her kittens >u<

A question, if i wanna put a couple more pics of them can i put in this same thread? To not overload the main forum with a whole new thread with pictures of them again ? ^^ Thank you guys


----------



## amberbear7 (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh how wonderful! So beautiful! and She seems like such a good momma!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Jenny! Some more pictures please!!
Sharon


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> Yes Jenny! Some more pictures please!!
> Sharon


Yes, definitely more pictures!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

jenny, post away! We love kitty pics! There are many threads with lots of pictures. You could also create albums on your profile, and people can see all the pics when they visit your profile page.  

Aw...momma kitty is grooming you too. Soooo sweet! But those little tongues are rough, aren't they! 

The little stray I have here drools when she's happy. I'm not such a fan of kitty drool, but at least it's not big dog drool! 

Oh, we all love your hubby. Not too many people would be ok with keeping 7 kittens...  

Can't wait to see pics of your new furry family!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

>u< i'm still learning how things work around here hahha discovered the albums only a few days ago i have to know how it works now.

I couldn't take too many pics of them yeet XD they're too fast, when i point the cam and snap a photo they're already in the other side of the bed hahhha right now there's one of the girls sleeping by my side, her name is Shion.








i guess i'll have to take the pics of them sleeping only, so they stay in focus haha
But here are some.
Kondo (a boy) and the sleepy one is Shion again (a girl)
















And these are both girls Tsuki and Ayami, She was trying to wake up her Sister to play i guess...But gave up hahaha.
























If it's bad to put pics in preview like this just tell me ok ^^ the size i've read must be up to 800x600 but i don't know how to attach them here, only as image hahaha


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh so very cute!
Any particular reason for choosing Japanese names? Just curious! :-D


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cute kittens!!!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

No particular reason i just like them veeery much it started with my guinea pigs both have names of japanese sweets hahahha (pocky and mitsu) then when momma cat showed up at my house i went to make her a collar in case She runned away and someone found. I had a "m" pendant in my stuffs and went to chose a name with m for her when i saw some of the meanings i picked a japanese name for her too haha 

When the kittens were born i just though "well....so lets just put japanese names in all of them xD it will be cute haahahhah"

Two of them i've named after characters i like from a manga Kurose and Shirotani (i call them Kuro and Shiro sometimes to shorten)

Their names are

Kuro= black 
Shiro = white 
Kondo = soul and copper
Ryoga = good fangs
Ayami = beautiful colors
Tsuki = moon
Shion = is a flower that 'means in the flower language "I won't forget you"

^^
The pics of her little collar and the so called day when she brought the kittens to my bed hhahahhaha this pic is under my covers (yey i found where to attack files)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful! And they are getting so big!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, soooo cute!!! Those last 3 pictures are such a cute sequence! "Hey there, sleepyhead, it's me!?" Then "Do you want to play? Aw, come on! No?" And finally "Hm. Come to think of it, I'm kind of sleepy too."


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Haha yeeap i was holding my laugh when i took those because She bumped her sister's head at least 4 times preparing herself to run if she wake up.... Then realised stared for a minute or two then 'puff.....dropped and slept as if She didn't had any sleep in ages hahha 

Annd oh i didn't realised it till some days ago, they're really in a good size for their age? 
They're one month now this halloween. I just saw how much they've grown when i tried to take a picture of Kuro climbing on me and ended up taking one of him in my hands. Then i remembered that only 3 weeks ago their whole body fitted in my hands haha.










And this is Shion when she openned her eyes for the first time she was the first (i think she was 11 or 12 days old - to a comparisson)


----------

